# What to do when your hoop barn blows down You make a studly pole barn



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

This was last June
View attachment 1974
View attachment 1975
View attachment 1976


And this was taken today
View attachment 1977
View attachment 1978


Few odds and ends to finish yet but that will have to wait awhile.

Hoop building had cemented in 6x's every 4' and a wall height of 6'. Had to replace two poles but the rest we screwed 2 2x6s to each side of the 6x's and we had to push the wall back up to plum as the hoops pushed them out some when it went over. Saved quite a bit of money by not having to get 22' 6x poles and not having to drill new holes to set them in.

So i ended up with 6' pole and then studs up from there, so I call it my studly pole barn

Dimensions are 34' 9 1/2" X 72' 6" X 18'

Anybody want to buy some tarp?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In looking for a tarp building I see some of the manufacturers warn that a 4 ft high stem wall more than doubles the wind load on the tarp frame. Haven't seen many of them fall here.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I do not see any corner bracing on your new barn. I guess you are relying on the the 6x6's set in concrete and the steel siding to keep the wind from moving the building. Based on the wind you appear to have you might think about putting in some diagonal corner bracing going from the base of the 6x6's to the top plate.
It might be OK as is depending on the height of the wall, the gage of the steel siding and how the steel is attached but it sure can't hurt. Looks like you might get a little breeze once in a while.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

My next steel order will have all the bracing rod in it.

It was for sure a freak storm/wind. Up rooted a huge oak on the west side of property. Sheared off at the roof line, two 24" white pines on the east side of my house. Other than a tornado, I've never seen a wind like that.


----------

